
$12 Computer: Playpower Wants to Save the World 8 Bits at a Time - naish
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2009/03/12-computers-ba.html
======
10ren
So India has been making $12 computers all along.

I'm envisaging a billion smart, dedicated but poor programmers creating a new
software eco-system... and the 6502 being improved til it disrupts our bloated
CPU's and software stack. Slipstreaming on a blazed trail, rates of
improvement would be more rapid than Moore's Law (though for large scale, it
would have to wait for the relevant patents to expire).

